# Cleaning calipers *Update*



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok how can i clean my yellow calipers from the brake dust. I use a brush to try and get in past the wheels but the cleaner doesnt shift the dust. I am using bilberry wheel cleaner to clean the wheels and thought it may work on the calipers.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Ian, Maguiars do"hot wheels" all wheel cleaner. I spray the calipers and wheels with it, leave it 15 seconds and brush over with an angled radiator brush

I then "detail" the calipers if necessary with the same and then get the jet wash on them and they come up literally like new

good on the wheels too!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I did read somewhere else i jet wash is good, i will try cheers Rich


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Ian..

Best stuff to use is Virasol..its an industrial cleaner ..brings em up a treat..

Look on E-Bay for it...cleans just about anything...

But...don't use it on your teeth... :lol:

When I eventually get my spacers..they should be here by weekend.. I will be doing mine.. you're quite entitled to come and do yours as well..

Mark..


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I think you are using acid based cleaner; it's quick and easy and lazy but don't as you'll screw up the paint finish.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Have you tried your bilberry neat..

I think virosol is just a citrus degreaser, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong..

Try taking your wheels off, use neat bilberry, use a stiffer brush and a good jet wash down..

Megs wheel brightner is a good wheel cleaner, I use for the more stubborn wheel..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers guys i will look into it all after i have tried the jet wash as that seems the cheapest idea.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

it doesn't cost anything to take your wheels off, only time..

Actually maybe it does, as they do say time is money..


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

dooka said:


> Have you tried your bilberry neat..


I used diluted Bilberry to get the worst off and get them back to form (I have Magnetic Ride painted calipers - lovely shade ). Now I find Johnson's Baby Bath keeps them looking great without needing to use anything harsher.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I just have a bit that i cant shift right by the bleed nipple.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The what now?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> The what now?


The brake boob..


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Can't say I've seen one of those, and I'm SURE I'd have noticed if I had


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Some are big, some are small, some are after market, some are original..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok tried the jet wash and it didnt work, didnt shift any of the dirt. I will take the wheels off on Sat and see if i can clean them by hand.


----------

